# Keeping stem plant cuttings rooted in gravel?



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I bought a bunch of stem plants (elodea, ambulia and pink baby tears) from the local pet store today. They're all cuttings with no root system yet, so it's quite easy for them to just float off. So far I can plant them all, except the baby tears- it just keeps floating back out of the gravel even if I bury the ends to the bottom of the tank.

Any tips on keeping stubborn plants from floating off?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you let them float several days they will develop roots which will make it easier for them to anchor. I always let my stem plants float before rooting. I also use plant weights to help keep them down.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah those are tough to root. Try loosely tying a bunch together just above the root with some thread and place a small rock over the roots after you bury them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

So good to know! I had a heck of a time keeping mine in the substrate...


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Ugh this is the bane of my existence. Sometimes if you stick the stem into the gravel at an angle and kind of bunch the gravel up around it, it will stay. You can also dry the end of the stem with a paper towel and superglue a rock or large piece of grave to it. They also sell lead plant weights which are very bendable and can help hold them down.

Of course, I do all of the above, and I still have plants letting go constantly every time I re-plant my trimmings. It's SO ANNOYING GAHHH!!

Um, okay.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Ugh, this is one of my least favorite parts of having planted tanks. I'm pretty sure that we're not keeping fish, we're keeping plants...from floating out of the substrate. >.< 

If they have flexible stems, you could try bending the stem to the side a bit, then piling gravel on the bent part. Prop the part above the gravel against something else until it bends back naturally. If the plants have leaves that go right against the substrate, you could try putting a few pieces of gravel on the leaves to help hold them down. 

Also, as was mentioned, you can let them float for a few days until they start growing roots.

It will get better once the plants grow roots. Within a week or so, they'll probably stop floating.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (May 1, 2014)

We're all right there with you Piyoteru! I have a group of bacopa carolina in my bottom 10g, and this one stubborn stem used to float out almost every day. After getting sick of the morning replant ritual, I made my own method similar to Romad's. I bought a pack of river stones from PetSmart for like $0.99. I cut off as much fishing line as I needed, layed it across a stone, and apply aquarium silicone. Rinse and repeat for as many rocks is needed. Loosely tie plant(s) and bury the rock. Viola, your stems are now permanently anchored.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah it can be a pain. I planted some green hygro a few weeks back. Cut few leaves at bottom, put 3 stems together, and anchor them together. Since then all they do is take off.


----------

